# layout hunting



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

It seems like to me more and more people are getting into layboat hunting. Why do you think this is happening, is it the lack of puddle ducks, lack of places to hunt puddle ducks, or people wanting to be away from all the sky busting, I know for me it's all the reason above, especially the time I set up bright and earily on Grand Traverse Bay to have 3 sportsman set up behind me like 75 yard when there was nobody else around for miles, and then spray me with shot. Also the lack of puddle duck in my area helped to make my decision to go to a layout boat, and not competing for spots at 4 am was another reason i like to hunt from my layout boat.


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

Timber said:


> It seems like to me more and more people are getting into layboat hunting. Why do you think this is happening, is it the lack of puddle ducks, lack of places to hunt puddle ducks, or people wanting to be away from all the sky busting, I know for me it's all the reason above, especially the time I set up bright and earily on Grand Traverse Bay to have 3 sportsman set up behind me like 75 yard when there was nobody else around for miles, and then spray me with shot. Also the lack of puddle duck in my area helped to make my decision to go to a layout boat, and not competing for spots at 4 am was another reason i like to hunt from my layout boat.


I guess for me its just a change of pace. Something a little different. Different types of shooting scenarios and different bird movements generally. Little more challenging at times.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Ive been layout hunting for quite awhile and its fun and nice to avoid crowds and be alone, but sometimes i really miss my dog and actually enjoy the ease of just walking into the swamp down the street from my house sitting on the same ole spot and shooting puddle ducks and honkers by myself. No wind,waves, boat problems, large spreads to deal with. 

I was really surprised one time on sag bay there was about 6 different layout groups of hunters and i thought dam there all going to the same honey hole way offshore that i found where birds had been hanging. Nope they all set up in a foot or two of water right in front of the guys hiding in the cattails. Yea they probably got birds but the guys in the cattails that had layout boats practically in their dekes were most likely angry. I have hunted mine in super shallow alot and by myself too, but if i can get on birds without cutting off birds from the guys a 100 yards behind me i will. Seems alot of layout hunters dont venture to far offshore even in the best of conditions.

Layout gunning seems popular because its easier to get limits of birds without doing a ton of homework. And i think divers are either in your dekes or not, no dam circling for half the morning.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

sswhitelightning said:


> Layout gunning seems popular because its easier to get limits of birds without doing a ton of homework. And i think divers are either in your dekes or not, no dam circling for half the morning.


 They fly around your spread though.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Ever since I lost my access to Santiago Lake, it's just easier to go out on the bay.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Lol you had to go there


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

More productive. Used to be any way.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

KLR said:


> Ever since I lost my access to Santiago Lake, it's just easier to go out on the bay.


I can get you all in I know the owner. Lol and I have access to the Rd and I know LEO.


----------



## BangBangBang (Mar 30, 2011)

Timber said:


> I can get you all in I know the owner. Lol and I have access to the Rd and I know LEO.


yea but was your grandpa the chief?


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Watch how fast they get out of it also.
Once they realize the amount of work, rough conditions, money and lack of dependable crew. Craigs list...there goes the layout rig.
Im blessed with a great crew of like minded diver freaks.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

Divers Down said:


> Watch how fast they get out of it also.
> Once they realize the amount of work, rough conditions, money and lack of dependable crew. Craigs list...there goes the layout rig.
> Im blessed with a great crew of like minded diver freaks.


I agree about getting out fast. Of our group of 8 that started there is only 3 of us left but we acquired 2 new last year and maybe 2 more this year. We have enough gear to run 6 a day. Just hard to get everybody together on the same day. The other guys only make it out about once a year. 




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

I just wrote a check for a new layout boat. Definatly to get away from the guys on shore. Im the guy that gets up crazy early to get a spot and someone sets up downwind and or right next to me. Still gomna play bingo on the right days though! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

The fringe layout hunters get in and out once they realize that their "enough to get out there" rig damn near got them killed. 

The ones who last...are those who have everything they need from the beginning. It is an addiction, but it will test your decision making skills.


----------



## cupped-n-locked (Jan 5, 2006)

BFG said:


> The fringe layout hunters get in and out once they realize that their "enough to get out there" rig damn near got them killed.
> 
> The ones who last...are those who have everything they need from the beginning. It is an addiction, but it will test your decision making skills.


Very well spoken.........


----------



## gooseman (Jul 24, 2006)

It was put to me once this way, and it makes a lot of sense if you think about it.........

"Layout hunters are boaters that like to hunt not hunters that like to boat"



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

gooseman said:


> It was put to me once this way, and it makes a lot of sense if you think about it.........
> 
> "Layout hunters are boaters that like to hunt not hunters that like to boat"
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Wow, never thought of it that way but pretty accurate!


----------



## maddiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

I've been doing it a long time. A few years ago I built a two man to go with the one man. We have used it about 12 times and it is up for sale. We use it once or twice a year and do better with the one man so up for sale it went...It is really the only type of duck hunting that I do anymore.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Ive done quite a bit of waterfowling in my life, but never had the opportunity to experience layout hunting on the big water until last year when i was invited out with Dahlmer(Thanks again Jeff). From my point of view its so aluring because its high voltage hunting. There are lots of birds, in your face shooting, extreme conditions. Its hard work that is perfromed as a unit. With that comes comaraderie...and for those that can handle all diver hunting dishes out, i think friendships and memories that last a life time come along with it.

Anyone thinking of trying big water layout hunting should know going in that you shouldnt half ass it in any capacity. Your gonna pay at some point for it and it might with your life or someone elses. You have to use common sense and good judgement, have specialized gear for hunting in addition to your safety gear, can take cold, wet, icy, rough conditions and be able to function in those conditions. And i have years of big water fishing on Saginaw Bay, Lakes Huron and Michigan, so i have a healthy respect for the big water as it is. But, when you start dealing with smaller(16-19'), open tenders and climbing into layout boats from wet or icy decks in less than calm conditions i think you have to respect it that much more. You gotta know when to hold em and know when to fold em. The cost and conditions one must endure are probably what weed out as many as anything.

Thats what i took from i believe it was 3 trips out last season after divers.

Heres our hunt from the split last year. I hope i get the opportunity to go again this season.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

gooseman said:


> It was put to me once this way, and it makes a lot of sense if you think about it.........
> 
> "Layout hunters are boaters that like to hunt not hunters that like to boat"
> 
> ...


 Cuz there's usually more boating than shooting?


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

sswhitelightning said:


> I was really surprised one time on sag bay there was about 6 different layout groups of hunters and i thought dam there all going to the same honey hole way offshore that i found where birds had been hanging. Nope they all set up in a foot or two of water right in front of the guys hiding in the cattails. Yea they probably got birds but the guys in the cattails that had layout boats practically in their dekes were most likely angry.


Not angry, just pulled the mallard blocks, grabbed the layout and bluebill blocks and set up with them. The divers were working better that day anyway and that is the reason I started layout hunting, got tired of late season seeing everyone in front of me having all the fun as I sat on shore drinking coffee in the blind.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

UplandnWaterfowl said:


> Not angry, just pulled the mallard blocks, grabbed the layout and bluebill blocks and set up with them. The divers were working better that day anyway and that is the reason I started layout hunting, got tired of late season seeing everyone in front of me having all the fun as I sat on shore drinking coffee in the blind.


 
Thats the attitude i like. I live by adapt and conquer. At least you had 
1. Coffeee
2. Ability to change out gear easily.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Divers Down said:


> Watch how fast they get out of it also.
> Once they realize the amount of work, rough conditions, money and lack of dependable crew. Craigs list...there goes the layout rig.
> Im blessed with a great crew of like minded diver freaks.


 
If you need a like minded diver freak, send me a pm anytime. I am losing people fast lately. Cold tolerances and women have hurt my hunting.


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

the best layout hunters are want to be crab fishermen. :lol:


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

I love the red breasted merganser! They are my favorite target out of the layout boat!

"StinkFinger"


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

"StinkFinger"


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

T.J. said:


> the best layout hunters are want to be crab fishermen. :lol:


I like that
Started whistling "Wreck of the Ed Fitz" setting lines with a new guy few years ago...just flat out wrong.:lol:


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee204/eider_02/****duck.jpg


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

Divers Down said:


> I like that
> Started whistling "Wreck of the Ed Fitz" setting lines with a new guy few years ago...just flat out wrong.:lol:


or screaming the deadlist catch theme song wanted dead or alive with waves breaking of the bow soaking everyone to the bone.:evilsmile man im getting pumped!


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

part of the reason i bought a go pro the other day is when i say we hunt in 6 footers people call BS.:sad: ill show u!:corkysm55 u don't get a ride like that at ceder point.:coco:


----------



## airboatjoe (Oct 20, 2009)

T.J. said:


> part of the reason i bought a go pro the other day is when i say we hunt in 6 footers people call BS.:sad: ill show u!:corkysm55 u don't get a ride like that at ceder point.:coco:


 Dont worry i think we were in bigger than 6fts last year. you need a bigger boat lol


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

airboatjoe said:


> Dont worry i think we were in bigger than 6fts last year. you need a bigger boat lol


Yeah but that day we got the Hell out of there. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for all your comments, It was interesting to hear what you all said, and i agree with you commenst, they are very well put, and I hope you all have a safe and sucessful season. TJ espically you and the boys be safe and have fun. I should be able to provide a report up in the Keewenaw in area if anybodies interested PM me.


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

I get a kick out of the guys that set.up inside of the bar ...the mallards come to me and the divers are a 100yards out farther..id be out shooting divers if I could be my bodys not gona let me do that any more..id rather eat the green heads though


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

T.J. said:


> http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee204/eider_02/****duck.jpg


Save a fish and kill a merganser! My dog loves microwaved merganser.


"StinkFinger"


----------



## carsonr2 (Jan 15, 2009)

T.J. said:


> or screaming the deadlist catch theme song wanted dead or alive


That shows your age young'n if you think that song is written as the theme for deadliest catch.

Dead or Alive is by Jon Bon Jovi and Richie Sambora circa 1986 off of "Slippery When Wet". That song reminds me of the movie young guns over Deadliest Catch...but yeah late season diver hunting is exactly like crab fishing on the Bering Sea.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

carsonr2 said:


> That shows your age young'n if you think that song is written as the theme for deadliest catch.
> 
> Dead or Alive is by Jon Bon Jovi and Richie Sambora circa 1986 off of "Slippery When Wet". That song reminds me of the movie young guns over Deadliest Catch...but yeah late season diver hunting is exactly like crab fishing on the Bering Sea.


No, he knows. That's why he wears a sequin scarf around his head while singing it.


----------



## carsonr2 (Jan 15, 2009)

TSS Caddis said:


> No, he knows. That's why he wears a sequin scarf around his head while singing it.


Right on...lol. That's gotta be a site to see while setting out longlines.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

walleyeman2006 said:


> I get a kick out of the guys that set.up inside of the bar ...the mallards come to me and the divers are a 100yards out farther..id be out shooting divers if I could be my bodys not gona let me do that any more..id rather eat the green heads though
> 
> 
> _Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


Thats what im sayin.


----------



## Blacklab77 (Jun 21, 2006)

Think you'll see alot more guys this year trying Layout hunting as the marshes are very dry. We hit the bay the last 4 days doing some fishing and scouting. I'll tell you if your a marsh hunter this year your mostly going to be doing mud hunting, especially west side and southwest bay hunters.

People are going to be staking out there area's open day early. Cause the good marsh spots are going to be few an far between.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Blacklab77 said:


> Think you'll see alot more guys this year trying Layout hunting as the marshes are very dry. We hit the bay the last 4 days doing some fishing and scouting. I'll tell you if your a marsh hunter this year your mostly going to be doing mud hunting, especially west side and southwest bay hunters.
> 
> People are going to be staking out there area's open day early. Cause the good marsh spots are going to be few an far between.



Yep, we'll have plenty of newbies to push birds further and further out in the lake. Not to mention the perch fisherman that see a raft of divers and... "lets watch em all fly bubba!!"
If a new guy is thinking a layout will get them away from all the idiots they're in for a suprise.
Wait till their first boat on plane is bearing down on em.:yikes:


----------

